# Reines RV in Manassas, VA;



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Heard back from the dealership that our loan was approved for the 25RS-S! WhooHoo!

Just wondering if anyone else has any experiences dealing with this dealership. So far, they've been fine. We'll see as time goes on!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think another user, JimMcCombe, bought his there. If he doesn't respond I'd drop him an email as I recall he had a leak issue with his, would let you find out how they took care of him.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats sunny

Do you have a copy of the Tom Boles PDI checklist?

I think that one of the best things we did was print it out and took the time to check each item off as it was checked.

It is so easy to be excited and skip over things you later find... It avoids trips back to the dealership. Which finding time to take it back in to fit their schedule as well as yours can be a pain. Not to mention time without your TT









Good Luck sunny


----------

